
VW electric racer smashes Pikes Peak's overall record - doener
https://www.engadget.com/2018/06/24/vw-id-r-pikes-peak-breaks-overall-record/?guccounter=1
======
sverige
This is a great record. It's too bad they paved that road, though. It wasn't
that long ago that everyone was dreaming of breaking 10 minutes in Unlimited,
but a little asphalt has made that very do-able but not as fraught with danger
of going over the edge.

